# خصائص الخرسانة وفحوصها و اصلاحها و اختبارها بمختلف انواعها



## مهندس محمود ياسين (21 مارس 2009)

مقدمة:
الخرسانة هي عبارة عن خليط غير متجانس من الركام ( الحصمة) و الأسمنت والماء مع بعض الفراغات و يمكن اضافة بعض المواد الأخرى ( المضافات) للحصول على خواص معينة.

يتم اختيار نسب هذه المواد في الخلطة الخرسانية حسب نوع العمل المطلوب والمواد المتوفرة. ومع خلط هذه المواد مع بعضها يتم الحصول على الخرسانة التي تبدأ بالتصلب التدريجي مع الوقت حتى تصبح صلبة وقوية ، وتتفاوت قوتها حسب المكونات الأساسية وكذلك حسب طريقة الرج أثناء الصب ونوعية المعالجة.
مكونات الخرسانة :


أولاَ : الأسمنت:

الأسمنت هو تلك المادة الناعمة الداكنة اللون التي تمتلك خواص تماسكية و تلاصقية بوجود الماء مما يجعله قادراَ على ربط مكونات الخرسانة بعضها ببعض و تماسكها مع حديد التسليح. ويتكون الأسمنت من 3 مواد خام أساسية هي كربونات الكالسيوم الموجودة في الحجر الكلسي، والسيليكا الموجودة في الطين والرمل، والألومنيا (أكسيد الألمنيوم).

أنواع الأسمنت:-

هناك عدة أنواع من الاسمنت تأحذ اسمها من الغرض منها ولزوم استعمالها ولكن تبقى مكوناتها الأساسية واحدة وان اختلفت نسبتها من نوع لآخر ومن أهم هذه الأنواع :
الأسمنت البورتلاندي العادي، والأسمنت البورتلاندي سريع التصلد، والأسمنت البورتلاندي المنخفض الحرارة، والأسمنت المقاوم للأملاح والكبريتات، والأسمنت الألوميني … الخ

المكونات الرئيسية للأسمنت البورتلاندي العادي:

1. سليكات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وتبلغ نسبتها من 45 - 55 % وهي المسئولة عن إعطاء القوة للخرسانة خلال الأيام الثمانية والعشرين الأولى.
2. سليكات ثنائي الكالسيوم وتبلغ نسبتها من 15-25 % وهي المسئولة عن ظاهرة الالتئام الذاتي حيث تقوم بإغلاق الشقوق الشعرية في المونة وفي الخرسانة و كذلك قوة الشد للخرسانة.
3. ألومنيات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وتتراوح نسبتها من 12-15 % وهي تتفاعل بسرعة عند الخلط وتطلق حرارة عالية لذلك فهي تعطي الخرسانة قوتها في اليوم الأول ولكنها لا تؤثر في القوة النهائية للخرسانة.
4. ألومنيات حديد رباعي الكالسيوم وتتراوح نسبتها من 7-12 % وهي تتفاعل في الأيام الأولى وتعطي حرارة عالية ولكنها أبطأ من ثلاثي ألومنيات الكالسيوم.
5. بالاضافة إلى المكونات السابقة يحتوي الأسمنت على مركبات ثانوية على شكل أكاسيد مثل أكاسيد البوتاسيوم والصوديوم والمغنيسيوم والتيتانيوم وثاني أكسيد الكبريت . وتشكل هذه المركبات نسبة قليلة من وزن الأسمنت.

خواص و فحوصات الأسمنت:-

يجرى على الاسمنت العديد من الفحوصات لتحديد صفاته وللتأكد من جودته ومطابقته للمواصفات، ومن أهم هذه الفحوصات:
1. نعومة الأسمنت Fineness of Cement
2. فحص القوام القياسي للعجينة الأسمنتية.
3. زمن الشك الابتدائي والنهائي Initial & Final setting time
4. التحليل الكيماوي للاسمنت.
5. ثبات الأسمنت .
6. مقاومة الأسمنت للضغط المباشر.
7. مقاومة الاسمنت للشد المباشر.
8. فحص الانثناء 


ثانياً : الركام ( الحصمة) :-

ان لنوعية و خواص الركام تأثيراً كبيراً على خواص الخرسانة ونوعيتها لكونه يشغل حوالي (70-75%) من الحجم الكلي للكتلة الخرسانية. ويتكون الركام بصورة عامة من حبيبات صخرية متدرجة في الحجم منها حبيبات صغيرة كالرمل والأخرى حبيبات كبيرة كالحصى .
وإضافة إلى كون الركام يشكل الجزء الأكبر من هيكل الخرسانة والذي يعطي للكتلة الخرسانية استقرارها ومقاومتها للقوى الخارجية والعوامل الجوية المختلفة كالحرارة والرطوبة والانجماد فانه يقلل التغيرات الحجمية الناتجة عن تجمد وتصلب عجينة الاسمنت أو عن تعرض الخرسانة للرطوبة والجفاف . ولذا فإن الركام يعطي للخرسانة متانة أفضل مما لو استعملت عجينة الاسمنت لوحدها. 

مما ورد سابقاً يتضح أن خواص الركام تؤثر بدرجة كبيرة على متانة وسلوك هيكل الخرسانة. وعند اختيار الركام لغرض الاستعمال في خرسانة معينة يجب الانتباه بصورة عامة إلى ثلاثة متطلبات هي: اقتصادية الخليط ، المقاومة الكامنة للكتلة المتصلبة ، والمتانة المحتملة لهيكل الخرسانة. و من الخواص المهمة الأخرى لركام الخرسانة هي تدرج حبيباته ( مرفق جداول التدرجات الشاملة للركام حسب المقاس الاعتباري الأكبر- ملحق رقم 1)، ولغرض الحصول على هيكل خرساني كثيف يجب أن يكون تدرج ركام الخرسانة مناسبا وذلك بتحديد نسبة الركام الناعم والركام الخشن في الخليط . بالاضافة إلى ذلك يكون تدرج حبيبات الركام عاملا مهما في السيطرة على قابلية تشغيل الخرسانة الطرية. فعند تحديد كمية الركام الموجود في وحدة الحجم للخرسانة تكون قابلية تشغيل الخليط أكثر عندما يكون تدرج الركام مناسبا وبذلك تكون الحاجة لكمية الماء اللازمة للخليط أقل وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى زيادة مقاومة الخرسانة الناتجة. كما ويؤثر الركام على الكلفة الكلية للخرسانة . *** وبصورة عامة فإنه كلما كانت كمية الركام الموجود في حجم معين من الخرسانة أكثر كلما كانت الخرسانة 
الناتجة اقتصادية أكثر وذلك لكون الركام أرخص من الأسمنت.

ولغرض الحصول على خرسانة متينة يجب أن يتميز ركامها بعدم تأثره بفعل العوامل الجوية المختلفة كالحرارة والبرودة والانجماد والتي تؤدي إلى تفكك الركام كما ويجب أن لا يحصل تفاعل ضار بين معادن الركام ومركبات الأسمنت ، إضافة إلى ضرورة خلو الركام من الطين ومن المواد غير النقية والتي تؤثر على المقاومة والثبات لعجينة الأسمنت . ويجب أن يكون الركام نظيفا قويا مقاوما للسحق والصدم ومناسبا من حيث الامتصاص ذا شكل وملمس مناسبين وغير قابل للانحلال ، ومقاوما للتآكل والبري.
الاشتراطات الخاصة بالركام:
ا - يجب أن تكون حبيبات الركام شبه كروية وغير مفلطحة وتفضل الأنواع عديدة الأوجه.
ب- يجب ألا تزيد نسبة الامتصاص عن 5%.
ج- يجب ألا يقل الوزن النوعي الظاهري عن 2.35
د - يجب ألا تزيد نسبة الفاقد في وزن الركام عند اجراء اختبار الثبات عن 10-12% من الوزن.
هـ- يجب ان يكون الركام المستخدم في الخلطات الخرسانية متدرجاً ضمن حدود منحنيات التدرج الشامل المرفقة في ملحق رقم 1.
و - يجب أن يخضع الركام للغسيل قبل استخدامه وذلك لضمان خلوه من المواد العضوية والأملاح الضارة.

ثالثاً: الماء : 

أهمية الماء:
1. إن الماء ضروري لكي يتم التفاعل الكيماوي بين الاسمنت والماء.
2. وهو ضروري أيضا لكي تمتصه الحصمة المستعملة في الخرسانة.
3. يعطي الماء الخليط المؤلف من الركام الخشن والناعم والاسمنت درجة مناسبة من الليونة تساعده على التشغيل والتشكيل.
4. بوجود الماء يمكن خلط مقدار أكبر من الحصمة بنفس الكمية من الأسمنت.
5. إن الماء يعطي حجماً للخرسانة يتراوح ما بين 15-20 %.
6. يضيع جزء من الماء الموجود في خلطة الخرسانة أثناء عملية التبخر.
7. إن الماء ضروري لعمليات إيناع الخرسانة أثناء تصلبها.
النسبة المائية الاسمنتية:

هي النسبة بين وزن الماء الحر المخصص للتفاعل ( عدا عن الماء الذي تمتصه الحصمة) إلى وزن الأسمنت في الخلطة. ولضبط نسبة الماء في الخلطة أهمية بالغة وعليها تتوقف قوة الخلطة ومساميتها وانفصالها ونزفها ومقدرتها على مقاومة العوامل الجوية من برودة وحرارة وتآكل حيث ان كثرة الماء تضعف الخرسانة وتسبب الانفصال والتدميع والمسامية وقلة الدوام والاهتراء وقلة التماسك والضعف والتقشر والانكماش والتشقق. والجداول التالية تحدد النسبة المائية الاسمنتية القصوى حسب درجة الخرسانة (ACI 211.3-76):

قوة المكعب القياسي بعد 28 يوم النسبة المائية الاسمنتية
Kg/cm2 بدون هواء مع هواء
600 0.32 0.23
550 0.36 0.27
500 0.41 0.32
450 0.45 0.37
400 0.50 0.42
350 0.56 0.47
300 0.62 0.53
250 0.69 0.60
200 0.77 0.69
150 0.87 0.77
100 1.00 0.85



خواص الماء المستعمل في الخرسانة:

1. يكون الماء المستعمل في خلط ومعالجة الخرسانة خاليا من المواد الضارة مثل الزيوت والشحوم والأملاح والأحماض والقلويات والمواد العضوية والفلين والمواد الناعمة سواء كانت هذه المواد ذائبة أو معلقة وخلافها من المواد التي يكون لها تأثير عكسي على الخرسانة من حيث قوة الكسر والمتانة.
2. يعتبر الماء الصافي الصالح للشرب صالحا لخلط الخرسانة وايناعها.
3. يسمح باستعمال الماء غير الصالح للشرب في حالة عدم توفر الماء الصالح لشرب على أن لا يزيد تركيز الشوائب فيه عن نسب معينة تحددها المواصفات.
4. يحظر استعمال الماء غير الصالح للشرب في خلط وايناع الخرسانة إلا بعد أن يثبت مخبريا بأن مقاومة مكعبات الملاط (Mortar) الذي جرى خلطه بالماء غير الصالح للشرب تساوي على الأقل (90) % من مقاومة نظيراتها والتي جرى تحضيرها باستعمال ماء صالح للشرب وذلك عند عمر (7) أيام و (28) يوم وحسب المواصفات الأميركية رقم ASTM C-109 
5. يجرى تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية في المختبر باستعمال نفس الماء غير الصالح للشرب والذي سيجرى استخدامه في الخلطات الخرسانية بالموقع.

رابعاً: الاضافات :

الاضافات هي عبارة عن مواد أو تراكيب من عدة مواد تضاف للخرسانة أثناء الخلط لتحسين خاصية أو أكثر من خواص الخلطة الخرسانية.

أهم أغراض استعمال الاضافات:-

1. تحسين قابلية التشغيل للخرسانة الطرية.
2. تعجيل التصلب للحصول على مقاومة عالية في وقت قصير.
3. ابطاء عملية التصلب ( الشك) في الأجواء الحارة أو النقل لمسافات البعيدة.
4. تقليل الحرارة المتولدة وتقليل النضح أو النزف ( Bleeding )
5. تحسين مقاومة التآكل وتقليل التقلص الحاصل أثناء التصلب.
6. منع صدأ الحديد.

أنواع الاضافات:-

بالرغم من تعدد أنواع الإضافات وأسمائها التجارية إلاّ أنها تندرج أساساً ضمن ثلاث مصنفات رئيسية هي:

1. إضافات مسرعة للتفاعل.
2. إضافات مبطئة للتفاعل.
3. إضافات مقللة للماء.

إن لهذه الاضافات مضاراَ لذلك يجب عدم استعمالها إلا في الحالات الضرورية وحسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة وبأقل الكميات . ومحاولة الاعتماد على تحسين خواص الخرسانة بتعديل مكوناتها الرئيسية.

الخلطات الخرسانية :

بعد أن يتم فحص المواد الأولية ( وهي الركام الخشن والناعم ، والماء والأسمنت والمضافات ) وبعد التأكد من صلاحيتها ومطابقتها للمواصفات، يتم عمل تصميم للخلطة الخرسانية لتعيين كمية كل مادة من المواد اللازمة للحصول على خلطة خرسانية حسب ظروف العمل ونوع المنشأ أو العنصر الخرساني المراد صبه.
وهناك عوامل عديدة تؤثر على التصميم كشكل الركام وحجمه وتدرجه وطبيعة العمل والتشغيل وطريقة الدمك وتوفر المواد ودرجات الحرارة، إلا أننا أثناء التصميم نأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن يتم تحديد المكونات بحيث تغطى كل حبات الركام بالاسمنت وبحيث تدخل الحبيبات الأصغر حجما في الفراغات الأكبر حجما وبحيث تعطي الخرسانة القوة المطلوبة واللدونة اللازمة وأن تكون غير منفذة للماء ومتينة وقوية ومقاومة للعوامل الجوية بأقل التكاليف.

درجات الخرسانة :

تُحَدد درجات الخرسانة حسب قيمة المقاومة المميزة ، وتُحَدِّد المواصفات بشكل عام لكل درجة من الخرسانة محتوى أدنى للاسمنت حسب طبيعة التعرض للعوامل الجوية، وكذلك تحدد النسبة المائية الاسمنتية القصوى المسموحة كما هو موضح في الجدول التالي:

درجة الخرسانة
الحد الأدنى لمتوسط 3 نماذج بعد 28 يوم
kg/cm2 الحد الأدنى لنموذج واحد ضمن العينة(لا تزيد النسبة عن 15% من عدد نماذج العينة
kg/cm2 الحد الأدنى لمحتوى الاسمنت في الظروف العادية
kg/m3 الحد الأقصى للنسبة المائية الاسمنتية

150 180 150 200 0.87
200 230 200 230 0.77
250 285 250 285 0.69
300 345 300 325 0.62
350 400 350 350 0.56
400 460 400 400 0.50

* الجدول خاص بعينات الفحص القياسية مقاس 15×15×15 سم ويجب مراعاة معاملات التصحيح لاجهاد الضغط في حالة استخدام عينات الفحص بمقاسات أخرى كما يلي:
مكعبات 10×10×10 سم معامل التصحيح 0.975
اسطوانة 15×30 سم معامل التصحيح 1.250

مقاومة الكسر: 
تعرف مقاومة الكسر للخرسانة بقيمة مقاومة الكسر بالضغط لنموذج فحص خرساني مكعب الشكل مقاسه (150×150×150) ملم، عمره (28) يوماً محفوظاً تحت الماء
في درجة حرارة (202) درجة مئوية.

المقاومة المتوسطة للكسر : 

تعرف المقاومة المتوسطة للكسر بالضغط للخرسانة بمعدل قيمة مقاومة الكسر لنماذج الفحص المختلفة لعينة واحدة من الخرسانة. وعند احتساب المعدل يجب ألا يزيد الفرق بين القيمة الأعلى والقيمة الأدنى الى المعدل عن 20% والا يجب معاملة نتيجة كل مكعب على حدة.

المقاومة المميزة :

تعرف المقاومة المميزة للخرسانة بالقيمة الدنيا لمقاومة كسر نماذج الفحص المختلفة لعينة واحدة من الخرسانة.

خاصية التشغيل : 

التشغيل هو قابلية تشكيل وصب الخرسانة، فإذا احتاجت الخرسانة إلى جهد وشغل لتشكيلها في القالب أو لصبها في الموقع فإن ذلك يعني أن قابليتها للتشغيل صعبة كما يعني أن الخلطة جامدة والعكس بالعكس فالتشكيل السهل يعني خرسانة طرية. وللخلطة الجامدة مزايا كثيرة تختلف عن ظروف الخلطة الطرية فهي أقل كلفة من ناحية المواد، وأقوى ، ولا تهرب منها الروبة و لا تتشقق أثناء جفافها اذا تمت معالجتها بشكل جيد، وتستعمل مع القوالب الانزلاقية، ولا يحصل فيها انفصال حبيبي، وهي أقل عرضة للتجمد.

وبمقابل ذلك فإنها تحتاج إلى جهد لصبها ودمكها و قد تعشش، ولذلك يجب حفظ توازن بين المزايا والمساويء بحيث تختار الخلطة ذات التشغيل الذي يناسب طبيعة العمل.

طرق قياس التشغيل:

يقاس التشغيل إما بطريقة الهبوط أو بطريقة معامل الدمك الذي يستعمل للخلطات ذات التشغيل المنخفض. إلا أن هناك طرق أخرى لقياس التشغيل منها: طاولة الانسياب وكرة الاختراق، والإهتزاز الترددي .

اختيار درجة التشغيل :
يتم اختيار درجة تشغيل الخرسانة بالتهدل ومعامل الدمك المبين في الجدول التالي حسب ظروف العمل:

ظروف العمل درجة التشغيل التهدل
(سم ) معامل الدمك
1-باستعمال رج شديد
2-مقاطع بتسليح بسيط مع الرج
3-مقاطع بتسليح بسيط بدون الرج
ومقاطع بتسليح متوسط مع الرج
4-مقاطع بتسليح كثيف مع الرج
متدنية جدا
متدنية

متوسطة
عالية
صفر - 3
3-6

6-12.5
12.5-15
0.75
0.83

0.90
0.95

معالجة الخرسانة:

إن قوة احتمال الخرسانة وتماسكها ومقاومتها لنفاذ الماء تزداد بمرور الوقت ما دامت الظروف مهيئة لاستمرار التفاعل الكيماوي بين الماء والاسمنت كما تتحسن أيضا خواص الخرسانة الاخرى مثل مقاومتها للحرارة والبرودة وعوامل الجو المتقلبة. والتحسن الذي يطرأ على خواص الخرسانة يكون سريعا في أول عهدها ولكنه يستمر ببطء بعد ذلك إلى أجل غير معلوم. ان المعالجة المبكرة والفعالة والمستمرة في المراحل الأولى لعمر الخرسانة أمر ضروري لتشكيل القوة والمتانة وعدم النفاذية ومقاومة البري وثبات الحجم والشروط الأساسية التي يجب توفرها حتى يستمر التفاعل هي درجة الحرارة المناسبة ، والرطوبة الملائمة والمعروف أن الخرسانة الطرية تحوي من الماء مقدار أكثر مما يلزم لاتمام التفاعل الكيماوي للاسمنت الا أنه في معظم الأحوال يتبخر جزء كبير من هذا الماء بفعل الحرارة ، ولذلك كان لا بد من اضافة الماء باستمرار إلى الخرسانة للتعويض عن الماء الذي يتبخر ، كما يمكن تغطية الخرسانة وترطيب الغطاء حتى يتم ضمان وجود رطوبة وماء التفاعل ، كما يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات بالنسبة للحرارة.

الاختبارات

أخذ عينات الخلطة الطازجة:

يجب أن تجمع عينة الفحص خلال عملية التفريغ من الخلاطة المركزية أو خلاطة الموقع أو الشاحنة ويتم ذلك بوضع وعاء معترض أثناء التفريغ أو تحويل التفريغ إلى وعاء العينة ولهذه الغاية يمكن تخفيف سرعة التفريغ ويجب عدم استعمال أول أوآخر 0.2 م3 (أي تؤخذ العينة في حدود ال 60% الوسطى ) من الخلطة. أما الخلاطات الصغيرة فان عينة واحدة من منتصف التفريغ تكفي. وإذا كانت الخلطة قد أفرغت فيمكن أخذ اجزاء من مواقع مختلفة ثم خلطها ببعضها على سطح غير ماص وعمل حماية من الطقس حتى نمنع كسب أو فقدان ماء ويتم أخذ العينات حسب المواصفات البريطانية أو الأمريكية أو أي مواصفات بديلة .

اختبارات الخرسانة الطرية :

1- اختبار التهدل الذي يجرى حسب المواصفات البريطانية القياسية BS 1881 - 102

أ‌. يكون قالب الفحص على شكل مخروط ناقص مصنوع من صفائح الفولاذ المجلفن سمك (1.6) ملمترا أو أكثر سطحه الداخلي أملس و مزود من الخارج بأيدي وأرجل خاصة للرفع والتثبيت وتكون أبعاده وتفاصيله مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية.
ب‌. يكون قضيب الدمك مصنوع من الفولاذ ذو مقطع دائري الشكل قطر (16) ملمترا وطوله (600) ملمترا حافته السفلى مستديرة بشكل نصف كروي.
ت‌. يوضع القالب على سطح جاسيء مستو وناعم غير ماص للماء ، ويفضل استعمال صفيحة مستوية من الفولاذ المجلفن لهذا الغرض، على أن يكون السطح المذكور مثبت أفقيا باستخدام ميزان الماء في موضع بعيد عن أي مصدر للذبذبات أو الارتجاجات.
ث‌. يملأ القالب بالخرسانة الطازجة على طبقات متتالية بحيث يكون سمك الطبقة الواحدة مساويا لربع ارتفاع القالب. تدمك كل طبقة حسب الأصول باستعمال قضيب الدمك وبعدد (25) ضربة موزعة بانتظام على كامل سطح الطبقة . بعد مليء القالب بالكامل يسوي السطح النهائي باستخدام المالج مع مستوى الفتحة العلوية للقالب.
ج‌. يرفع القالب رأسيا إلى أعلى ببطء وحذر و بشكل يضمن عدم زحزحة الخرسانة.
ح‌. يوضع القالب رأسيا بجانب كتلة الخرسانة التي رفع عنها ، ويقاس تهدل الخرسانة بقياس الفرق في الارتفاع بين القالب وأعلى نقطة من كتلة الخرسانة.
خ‌. يتوجب اعادة الاختبار اذا ما حدث انهيار أفقي للخرسانة الطازجة عند رفع القالب عنها واذا حدث ذلك الانهيار عند اعادة الفحص فيعتبر قوام الخرسانة غير مطابق لهذه المواصفات.
2- اختبار معامل الدمك: 

أ‌. يملأ القادوس العلوي بالخرسانة الطازجة باستخدام المغرفة ، يتم بعدها مباشرة فتح بوابة المفصلة حيث تهبط الخرسانة تحت تأثير وزنها فقط لتملأ القادوس السفلي.
ب‌. يراعى اغلاق فوهة الاسطوانة السفلية أثناء مليء القادوس العلوي بالخرسانة وفتح بوابته لتهبط الخرسانة إلى القادوس السفلي.
ت‌. يرفع الغطاء عن فوهة الخرسانة وتفتح البوابة المفصلية للقادوس السفلي المملوء بالخرسانة بحيث تهبط الخرسانة من القادوس السفلي تحت تأثير وزنها فقط لتملأ الاسطوانة.
ث‌. يسمح باستعمال قضيب الدمك لمساعدة الخرسانة للهبوط من القادوس العلوي إلى القادوس السفلي ومن القادوس السفلي إلى الاسطوانة ، وذلك اذا ما التصقت الخلطة بجدار القادوس على أن يكون ذلك من الأعلى و بلطف.
ج‌. تزال الخرسانة الزائدة عن مستوى الاسطوانة باستخدام مالجين يمسك كل مالج في يد والشفرة في وضع أفقي ويسحبا باتجاه بعضهما ابتداء من طرفي الاسطوانة مع الضغط على الحواف العليا للاسطوانة .
ح‌. تنظف الاسطوانة من الخارج من أي مواد عالقة عليها . توزن في ميزان حساس ولأقرب (10) غرامات . يطرح من ذلك وزن الاسطوانة وهي فارغة ويعرف هذا الوزن بوزن الخرسانة الجزئية الدمك.
خ‌. تفرغ الاسطوانة ويعاد ملؤها بالخرسانة على طبقات وتدمك جيداً، وينظف السطح الخارجي للاسطوانة وتوزن لأقرب (10) غرامات يطرح من ذلك وزن الاسطوانة وهي فارغة ، ويعرف هذا الوزن بوزن الخرسانة المدموكة بالكامل.
د‌. يحسب معامل الدمك بتقسيم وزن الخرسانة الجزئية الدمك على وزن اللخرسانة المدموكة بالكامل.

3 - اختبار وحدة الوزن للخرسانة الطازجة.
4 - اختبار محتوى الهواء.
5 - تحليل الخرسانة الطازجة.

اختبارات الخرسانة المتصلدة:
1- اختبار المقاومة بالضغط :
أ‌. يجرى هذا الإختبار على الخرسانة المتصلدة على عمر 7 أيام أو 28 يوم، ويكون جهاز الاختبار وطريقة الاختبار مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية البريطانية BS-1881 أو المواصفات الأمريكية رقمASTM - C39 .
ب‌. تقاس أبعاد نموذج الفحص لأقرب (1) مللمتر وتحسب مساحة سطح التحميل على هذا الأساس.
ت‌. يحسب اجهاد الكسر بتقسيم قوة الكسر على مساحة سطح التحميل ولأقرب (0.5) نيوتن/ملم2

2 - اختبار مقاومة الانحناء 
3 - اختبار مقاومةالشد غير المباشر.
4 - كثافة الخرسانة المتصلدة.
5 - فحص العينات اللبية (Core Test) .

يتم هذا الفحص بثقب الخرسانة المصبوبة وأخذ عينات اسطوانية وكسرها. ونلجأ إلى هذا الفحص اذا لم تجتز المكعبات التي أخذت من الخرسانة أثناء صبها الفحص، وتعتبر الخرسانة مطابقة للمواصفات اذا حققت نتائج كسر العينات اللبية قوة لا تقل عن 85% (معدل 3 عينات ) من المقاومة المميزة المطلوبة بحيث لا تقل مقاومة الكسر الدنيا لأي عينة عن 75% من المقاومة المميزة.

7 - اختبار التحميل في الموقع:

يجرى اختبار التحميل في الموقع للعقدات والجيزان من الخرسانة المسلحة التي لا يقل عمرها عن 56 يوما. ويقاس الترخيم بعد التحميل لمدة 24 ساعة ثم يقاس الاسترجاع في الترخيم. ويجب أن لايزيد الترخيم بالمللمتر عن 50 × مربع بحر التحميل مقسوما على عمق المقطع الانشائي. أما الاسترجاع فيجب أن لا يقل عن 75% من الترخيم الأقصى .

8 - فحص المطرقة وفحص الموجات النابضة.


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المجود المميز والواضح والذي الم بخواص مكونات الخلطه الخرسانيه 




جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمود ياسين (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمهندس على على المشاركه الطيبة والمرور الكريم


----------



## عمرو الصادق (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## امير الصباح (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## odwan (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
شكرا على هذه الإيضاحات المتميزة حقاً


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (23 يونيو 2009)

معلومات في غاية الاهمية ... تحياتي الك اخوية العزيز


----------



## alkarif (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز واتمنى لك التقدم والرقي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك المميز


----------



## النجاري (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود متميز ومشكور
الله يرحم والديك
ووالدينا


----------



## salim salim (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيررررررررررررررررررررر على الشرح المفصل


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اود الافادة عن حدود الرفض والقبول لاختبار الهبوط مع استخدام اضافات من نوع الملدنات اوالملدنات الفائقة


----------



## محمد محمد جواد (19 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر يا اخي


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (19 يناير 2010)

thank u toooooooooooooo much


----------



## فله2 (19 يناير 2010)

سلام من الله عليك أخى الباشمهندس

مشاركة فى غاية الروعة
مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## chemo100 (28 يناير 2010)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

معلومات ممتازة


----------



## خالد بن عمر (9 مارس 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrcccccccccccccccccccciiiiiiii


----------



## احمد تاجوج (26 مارس 2010)

:1: يعطيكم الف عافية :1:


----------



## أبو موئل (16 مايو 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 مايو 2010)

الموضوع رائع 
ويا حبذا ربطه بالاكواد المرجعية العالمية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## struct-eng (17 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## جلال الله (17 مايو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندسة النجف (21 مايو 2010)

موضوج جداً مهم لكم مهندس يعمل في البناء


----------



## من الامارات (21 مايو 2010)

معلومات حلوة جزاااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## abdulraziq (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## engmans (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وياليتها كانت بصيغة ملف يمكن تنزيله


----------



## ماجد العراقي (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## jousif hassan (10 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## kanan (10 يوليو 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

لم افهم شي مالقيت الملف


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

ارجو الأيضاح اكتر


----------



## hemaxplode (10 يوليو 2010)

موضوع قيم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الطيب الجاكروومى (13 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## امواج القدر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياباش مهندس عنجد ساعدتني بهاد الموضوع...


----------



## mojarkeh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووور عل الموضوع تسلم ايديك


----------



## baslemaleek (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ع هلموضوع


----------



## mohammedshaban (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد شكرا


----------



## hhmdan (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## kittyangel (9 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااا جدا علي هذا البحث


----------



## عدنان الحداد (8 فبراير 2011)

موضوع شامل ومميز


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## eng.rakan1988 (16 فبراير 2011)

مهندس محمود ياسين قال:


> مقدمة:
> الخرسانة هي عبارة عن خليط غير متجانس من الركام ( الحصمة) و الأسمنت والماء مع بعض الفراغات و يمكن اضافة بعض المواد الأخرى ( المضافات) للحصول على خواص معينة.
> 
> يتم اختيار نسب هذه المواد في الخلطة الخرسانية حسب نوع العمل المطلوب والمواد المتوفرة. ومع خلط هذه المواد مع بعضها يتم الحصول على الخرسانة التي تبدأ بالتصلب التدريجي مع الوقت حتى تصبح صلبة وقوية ، وتتفاوت قوتها حسب المكونات الأساسية وكذلك حسب طريقة الرج أثناء الصب ونوعية المعالجة.
> ...


اخوي الف شكر على هذ المجهود الرائع وعندي طلب منك او من الاعضاء المهندسين عندي قانون في تصميم البلاطات او الاسقف واريد الاستفسار عنه القانون هو fc=fcu/f.s ماهو ال f.s اذا علمنا ان fcu= grade of concrete
ارجوا الافاده لمن لديه خبره في هذا الموضوع 
والف شكر


----------



## احمد سكولز (17 فبراير 2011)

_*تحياتى لك اخى الكريم على المعلومات الهامة لكل المهندسين طلبة ومحترفين .. جزاك الله خيرا
*_


----------



## نيودريل (4 مارس 2011)

معلومات في غاية الاهمية ... تحياتي الك اخوية العزيز


----------



## الامين المبارك (5 مارس 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوعيطه (10 مارس 2011)

الحب جميل اوى


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (10 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررا على المعلومات


----------



## مهندسه اثار (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حبيب أمبيو صالح كو (24 مارس 2011)

معلومات جيدة ولكن ماهي النسبة المسموح بها لتحقيق المقاومة المطلوبة في 28 يوماً؟


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو عزووز (10 يونيو 2011)

eng.rakan1988 قال:


> اخوي الف شكر على هذ المجهود الرائع وعندي طلب منك او من الاعضاء المهندسين عندي قانون في تصميم البلاطات او الاسقف واريد الاستفسار عنه القانون هو fc=fcu/f.s ماهو ال f.s اذا علمنا ان fcu= grade of concrete
> ارجوا الافاده لمن لديه خبره في هذا الموضوع
> والف شكر



عزيزي 

هذا القانون يستخدم لتصميم الأعمده و Fs نعوض عنها غالباً ب4

اما في تصميم البلاطات والكمرات
فنحتاج الى Fs لإخراج K1 ,K2 من الجداول 
ونحصل على Fs من جدول رتب الخرسانه على حسب الرتبة المستخدمة في التصميم

تحياتي


----------



## engmhelal (11 يونيو 2011)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء
*إهداء في الله*​ ******************​ *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*​ *" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ" التوبة105*​ *صـدق الله العظيـم*​ * البرنامج هو:  "برنامج لحســاب الخرسانـة والحديــد المطلــوب لجميــع العناصــر الخرسانيــة وحساب التكاليف".*
* ويتم حساب الحديد وتفريدة بالأطوال المطلوبة ويتم حساب الأوزان لكل تفصيلة حديد ويتم التجميع النهائي للأوزان الحديد لكل قطر علي حده .*​ *(العناصــر الخرسانيـــة) هـــي القواعـــد المنفصلــة - الشـدادات -الأعمـــدة- الكمــرات المستمــرة - الأسقــف البلاطــات المصمتــة)*​ *برنامج الحصر المتكامل والتكاليف01*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8a_J5X4v/001_____.html*​ ​ *وكما قال المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم كما ذكر في الصحيح *​ *قال صلى الله عليه و سلم " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : علم ينتفع به ، وصدقة جارية ، وولد صالح يدعو له "*​ ​ ** عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ؛ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أَعْط الأَجِيرَ أَجْرَهُ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِفَّ عَرَقُه ُ). رواه ابن ماجه.*​ ​ ** حدثنا يوسف بن محمد قال حدثني يحيى بن سليم عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله تعالى" ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر ورجل باع حرا فأكل ثمنه ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره". *​ ​ *هـــذا البرنامـــج لوجــــه الله تعالــــــي*​ *وثمـن البرنامـج(أجر الأجير) قراءة الفاتحـه لـي ولوالــدي والمسلميــن والمسلمــات والدعــاء لـي فــي الدنيــا والأخــرة كـل مــرة لفتـح البرنامـج و إستخـدامــة*​ *الثمـــن غالــي بعــض الشيـــئ*​ ********************************​ *************​ ******​ ***​ *برامج وملفات أخري عسي الله أن ينفعنا بها*​ *01 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات البسيطة والقواعد المنفصلة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html*​ *02 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات المستمرة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html*​ *3-برنامج خطوط الصرف الصحي شبكات الإنحدار*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/230998847/6f2c953c/___online.html*​ *الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html*​ *الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html*​ *موسوعه المهندس عبد اللطيف البقري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/mZRhJk4J/__online.html*​ *كتاب د/ شاكر البحيري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/Yu2z3GUi/Shaker_El_Behery_NoRestriction.html*​ ****************​ *فـي حالـة وجـود أي إستفسار أو خطـأ أو الرغبـة بالتعديـل الرجــاء التواصـل *​ *engmhelal82**علي الياهو*​ *engmhelal.helal**علي الجي ميل*​ *إنما توفيقي فمن الله وخطأي فمني ومن الشيطان*​ *لاتنسونــا بالدعـــــاء*​ *أخوكــــم فــــي الله *​ ******************​


----------



## كلزار (23 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات مفيدة ورائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## yahia2011 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## beshoy111 (2 فبراير 2013)

thx


----------



## مهندس المطيري (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يامهندس محمود على الجهد المبذول .. اللهم أجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ياسر صافي (29 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## abdelbaky (29 أبريل 2015)

شكرا أخي الفاضل و جزاك الله خيرا
و اذا سمحت عتدي سؤال لو أضطررنا لكسر مكعب أو أسطوانة خرسانية قبل 28 يوم فتوجد بالمواصفات المصرية و بالكود العربي معاملات تصحيح لجهد الخرسانة عند 3 و 7 و 28 و 90 و 365 يوم فهل يوجد عند حضرتك المعادلة الخاصة بهذا التعديل بقوة الخرسانة لو المدة غير المحددة بالجدول؟ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

